# 2000 GXE Auto Transmission slipping -- thoughts?



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

So yesterday, our 2000 GXE automatic with 57,000 miles (less than five years old, still under powertrain warranty, thankfully) was shifting normally. This morning, the 2-3 shift started slipping so badly that under very light throttle it revs an extra 1,000rpm during the shift -- even after being warmed up quite a bit (we're in Southern California, so it's not particularly cold out).

Checked the fluid, and it appears to be at the proper level and didn't smell burnt (although it's been a long time since I've smelled auto tranny fluid, so I could be wrong). The slipping came out of nowhere, and is consistently repeatable, cold or warm.

Monday morning I'm going to verify the powertrain warranty still applies, then take it to a new, closer dealer's service department -- but before I do, I wanted to get opinions from the group here.

My questions are:

1. Anyone else hear of a B15 Sentra automatic having such a sudden 2-3 upshift failure?

2. If so, anyone know of it being solved without a new/rebuilt transmisison?

3. Does anyone know if it's Nissan SOP to replace, or to rebuild?

Thanks in advance. I just want to go in as informed as possible.


----------



## Sen2K1 (Nov 9, 2004)

I had a similiar problem with my 2001 sentra. I bought it used with 48K miles and the next day 2nd and 3rd where all over the place. I couldn't even get to 4th. The technician said the problem was sticky valve bodies. I forgot what that means. I had to look it up and it made sense to meat the time. The transmission fluid was changed and 10k miles later I haven't had a problem. It took about 500 miles to work it in completely though. If you have changed you transmission fluid I'd give Nissan a call. I know that there was a TSB for the Automatic Trannies at one point for this generation car, or you can look it up on the net.

Good luck. Tranny problems suck


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

*The verdict: new tranny*

Just heard from the local dealership -- new transmission has been ordered, to be put in before the end of the week (hopefully).

The good news is, this happened before the powertrain warranty ran out...the bad news is, this happened only 2 months/2,700 miles before the powertrain warranty ran out. I hate to think what a new transmission would have cost me if this had happened three months from now...


----------

